# Does advertising require commercial plates? (ohio)



## Mattsautobody

I just bought some magnetics for my truck, but a couple of people claimed that I would have to have comm. plates or I would be hassled by the cops. I didn't think it really matter. any thoughts??


----------



## b&b landscapes

actually here in ohio the state highway patrol has checkpoints setup because some loser had nothing better to do than complain about truck on a state route. They set up about once a month and stop every truck from landscapers trucks all the way up to rigs looking for all the things they can. You must have commercial tags over a certain weight i think, i know they weigh every truck they pull over, kinda funny to see landscaper trucks on scales but they are doing it just north of cincinnati

unless im wrong, if your truck resembles a work truck you must have commercial tags.. ie: ladder racks, trailer, dump bed, plow, special lights(amber strobe), signage, etc.....


----------



## Rc2505

Here in Northwest Ohio, they don't care one way or another. According to my understanding of the law, you should have comm. plates if your making money with your truck. I have plowed of 17 years and just recently changed my plates over to comm. I have always only had magnetic signs, but I decided I have pushed the limit long enough.


----------



## clark lawn

Whether you advertise on it or not if you use the truck to make money then you need commercial plates. weight does not matter.


----------



## chevyman51

b&b landscapes;1201888 said:


> actually here in ohio the state highway patrol has checkpoints setup because some loser had nothing better to do than complain about truck on a state route. They set up about once a month and stop every truck from landscapers trucks all the way up to rigs looking for all the things they can. You must have commercial tags over a certain weight i think, i know they weigh every truck they pull over, kinda funny to see landscaper trucks on scales but they are doing it just north of cincinnati
> 
> unless im wrong, if your truck resembles a work truck you must have commercial tags.. ie: ladder racks, trailer, dump bed, plow, special lights(amber strobe), signage, etc.....


where did you see this at?


----------



## b&b landscapes

clark lawn;1201973 said:


> Whether you advertise on it or not if you use the truck to make money then you need commercial plates. weight does not matter.


 WRONG THERE

your commercial tags are based on weight.


----------



## b&b landscapes

chevyman51;1202236 said:


> where did you see this at?


747 from rt4 to milliken, havent seen them since sept but the had Brickman's truck on the portable scales last time i seen them and i was laughing my a$$ off


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Ive mowed/maintained and plowed a police dept for over 10 years and they haven't said a word to me. the chief knows me and knows what i do and he hasn't done a thing. i wouldn't be to concerned about it.


----------



## clark lawn

b&b landscapes;1202338 said:


> WRONG THERE
> 
> your commercial tags are based on weight.


the weight sticker is but not whether or not you need them.


----------



## kashman

Burrrrrrrr;1202388 said:


> Ive mowed/maintained and plowed a police dept for over 10 years and they haven't said a word to me. the chief knows me and knows what i do and he hasn't done a thing. i wouldn't be to concerned about it.


until someone calls on you


----------



## b&b landscapes

clark lawn;1202458 said:


> the weight sticker is but not whether or not you need them.


the whole point is ........ you said weight dont matter and it does


----------



## clark lawn

but to answer the OP, if you use it to make money you n eed commercial plates


----------



## b&b landscapes

WOW!!! sorry clark that i was just trying to be a little helpful seeing that he asked that question then i felt he should have been made aware of the weight issues involved in commercial tagging in this state as well.... instead of being a plain jerk about how technical the cut and dry answer should be..... some of us here actually care about our fellow plowers instead throwing a "he didnt ask about weight" answer out against someone elses answer who was being helpful
:salute:


----------



## clark lawn

well thats a whole other topic. i just went to a seminar about that a couple months ago. you have to take the GVWR of your truck and the GVWR of the largest trailer you will pull, that will give you your GCWR and that is what you must be stickered at. my 2 dumps are both 1 tons but they are stickered for 22K. the state patrol did the seminar and said they are going to really crack down on that now. one company around here got caught and it cost him over $20K between fines and the costs to sticker everything right.


----------



## b&b landscapes

I think they are looking for more "unreasonable" ways to pay for the roads..


----------



## clark lawn

about 2 years ago the state was going to do away with the state patrol. i think they are doing anything they can to justify their existance.


----------



## bsieb

Not that it matters, but in NJ inspection is based on weight. Comm vs normal plates are based on use. If you use a semi for recreational purposes you can get a regular plate, but based on the weight, it would be self inspection.


----------



## paradise1229

b&b landscapes;1202338 said:


> WRONG THERE
> 
> your commercial tags are based on weight.


I see what Clarklawn is saying. Commercial plates needed yes. No matter the weight of the truck. But, The cost of the plates are based on the weight. Commercial plates you need. I turned in 4 guys with non-comm plates plowing commercial lots. I might sound harsh but I won't let that slide.


----------



## Mattsautobody

I didn't know. It's only a half ton truck, and if I have to get comms, I'm just gonna get 10k # plates to beat the e-check. I've never heard of anyone really getting busted around cleveland for it unless it was a med/hvy duty truck. and FYI you can use regular plates on large trucks or rv's if you use it for personal use and mark it as "not for hire"


----------



## clark lawn

Mattsautobody;1203487 said:


> I didn't know. It's only a half ton truck, and if I have to get comms, I'm just gonna get 10k # plates to beat the e-check. I've never heard of anyone really getting busted around cleveland for it unless it was a med/hvy duty truck. and FYI you can use regular plates on large trucks or rv's if you use it for personal use and mark it as "not for hire"


dont get in an accident doing commercial work with regular plates onor you will be in a whole mess of legal *****. i got rearended by someone doing that a few years back and it was a mess to deal with.

do you pull a trailer with the truck?

" NOT FOR HIRE" has nothing to do with your plates at all. if you are using your truck for personal use and not biz the regular plates, if you make money then you need comm plates.


----------



## kashman

paradise1229;1203143 said:


> I see what Clarklawn is saying. Commercial plates needed yes. No matter the weight of the truck. But, The cost of the plates are based on the weight. Commercial plates you need. I turned in 4 guys with non-comm plates plowing commercial lots. I might sound harsh but I won't let that slide.


watch out who you rat on there are a lot more things you need 2 be legit then plates.


----------



## Mattsautobody

The not for hire part is unrelated to my situation


----------



## Oxmow

Not related to plowing, but what I learned was that if you have your signage on a vehicle with personal plates and get into a wreck, the insurance, yours or theirs, could refuse to pay because of the way its registered.


----------



## fx4plowin

point blank state of Ohio requires commercial plates for any advertising on the vehicle, even cars! will get ordinance code #'s and any other info you want, my cousin is a cop and ask your insurance agent they will tell you the same thing


----------



## 496 BB

paradise1229;1203143 said:


> I turned in 4 guys with non-comm plates plowing commercial lots. I might sound harsh but I won't let that slide.


Bet you felt good after that didnt ya? How much more are comm plates really? Im already paying damn near $80 for regular ones now. I really dont see the point in comm plates except for one more damn tax by the state that proves nothing and protects me from nothing. I have comm atuo insurance and general liability ins for plowing and thats all I do with this truck so I dont see having comm plates for 2-3 months out of whole year. I have comm on my trailer though.

Anyhow heres some more BS coming down the pipeline...... http://www.puco.ohio.gov/puco/?LinkServID=080187BB-90A8-AC7A-39F3B6DA1D5D0455


----------



## clark lawn

496 BB;1256438 said:


> Bet you felt good after that didnt ya? How much more are comm plates really? Im already paying damn near $80 for regular ones now. I really dont see the point in comm plates except for one more damn tax by the state that proves nothing and protects me from nothing. I have comm atuo insurance and general liability ins for plowing and thats all I do with this truck so I dont see having comm plates for 2-3 months out of whole year. I have comm on my trailer though.
> 
> Anyhow heres some more BS coming down the pipeline...... http://www.puco.ohio.gov/puco/?LinkServID=080187BB-90A8-AC7A-39F3B6DA1D5D0455


just remember that when you get stopped and get your truck impounded in the middle of a snow storm and cant finish your route.


----------

